# Taste Box - End of the road



## thekeeperza (3/6/15)

The admin team have had a discussion with regards to the taste boxes and have suggested that the Taste Box initiative be shelved.

I would like to thank the admins, vendors and forum members for the support again. You were all a big part of the success of the taste boxes.

Going forward all existing juice stock will be sent to the PIF initiative.

Anyone who is in possession of a taste box please drop me a PM urgently.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 5


----------



## Andre (3/6/15)

I am afraid you are way too modest - 99.9 % of the success of this initiative was your doing. All by yourself! Thank you again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------

